# lake trout at FG



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

this is one of the smaller lake trout my wife got Tuesday 
I bot a humminbird Onix fishfinder It finds the fish on the bottom


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

That's Mac-Tastic


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice fish!! Love the screen shot of the fishfinder.

Not very crowded there that day.

Boy, I'd like to have a nickel for every time I fished that spot.

.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Is this a different fish finder from last fall when we were on your boat?


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

30-06-hunter said:


> Is this a different fish finder from last fall when we were on your boat?


 yes it is new It was on sale so it was hard to pass it up. it has a touch screen and it picks up the lake trout good that are on the bottom.
we have got over 10 big lake trout this year using it.


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

this is what the map looks like I had the downriggers up here going after Kokes but only got rainbows


----------

